# Sticky  Consolidated list of Sticky Threads



## Hammer4

Info. Needed When Asking Sick Animal Questions 

Beef Cuts, Location and Ratio/Pounds 

Marketing Your Homegrown Beef 

Cooking Grass-finished Verses Feedlot Beef  

Comparative Rating of Cattle Breeds (1974) 

Internships in Grass Based Dairing and Cheesemaking  

Finishing/Fattening Your Homegrown Beef 

Freezer Beef: What, Why & How

Bottle Fed Male Animals

Ken, perhaps you could sticky this one as it contains links to the others? Then the moderator could add other links in the future as needed?


----------



## Ken Scharabok

Heck, will give it a try.


----------



## Ken Scharabok

Link to Keeping A Family Cow Forum: http://familycow.proboards32.com/index.cgi


----------



## Ken Scharabok

Admin. action.


----------



## steff bugielski

I am trying to get to the beef cuts thread but it does not work. Am I doing something wrong? I am clicking on it.
Beef Cuts, Location and Ratio/Pounds


----------



## Cotton Picker

Here's a link to the Merck Vet manual online. It is an excellent reference.

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp


----------



## Cotton Picker

Here's an interesting site for the BioTracking company. They offer a pregnancy testing service for cattle, sheep, elk, goats, bison, and deer, that they claim is 97% accurate. 

The test requires sending them a blood sample through the mail. The cost of a 10 test kit is in the $5 range and the actual test itself is around $3, postage is on you. The test can be processed in a day. 

They are out of Moscow, ID. There are several testing labs here in the US. Canada, Europe and Australia. 

http://www.biotracking.com/index.php


----------



## eross230

I've been trying, without success, to read the beef cuts thread, but it won't come up. Is it no longer valid?


----------

